# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  ترجمة الشيخ العلامة المحدث عبدالمحسن بن حمد العباد بقلمه حفظه الله

## محمد طه شعبان

1 ـ أنا عبد المحسن بن حَمد بن عبد المحسن بن عبد الله بن حمد بن عثمان آل بدر، وأسرةُ آل بدر من آل جلاس، من عنزة إحدى القبائل العدنانية، وأمِّي ابنة عمِّ أبي: سليمان بن عبد الله بن حمد بن عثمان آل بدر، والجد الثاني عبد الله لقبه عَبَّاد، وقد اشتُهر بالنسبة إليه بعضُ أولاده.


2 ـ وُلدتُ عقِبَ صلاة العشاء من ليلة الأحد الموافق الثالث من شهر رمضان عام (1353هـ) في مدينة الزلفي، وهي تقع شمال مدينة الرياض.


3 ـ تعلَّمتُ القراءة والكتابةَ في الكتَّاب عند أساتذة كِرام، هم عبد الله بن أحمد المنيع، ثم زيد بن محمد المنيفي، ثم عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن الغيث الذي أتممتُ عنده قراءة القرآن، ثم فالح الرومي، وعندما أُسِّست أول مدرسة ابتدائية في الزلفي عام (1368هـ) التحقتُ بها في السنة الثالثة الابتدائية، وفي أثناء الدراسة الابتدائية درستُ على الشيخ حمدان بن أحمد الباتل في الرحبية في الفرائض والآجرومية في النحو.


4 ـ بعد أن أتممتُ الدراسةَ الابتدائية عام (1371هـ) التحقتُ في العام الذي يليه بمعهد الرياض العلمي، ثم بكلية الشريعة بالرياض، وأثناء السنة النهائية في الكلية عُيِّنتُ مدرِّساً في معهد بُريدة العلمي في 13/5/1379هـ، وفي نهاية العام الدراسي عُدتُ إلى الرياض لأداء الامتحان النهائي في الكلية، فأكرمني الله بأن كنتُ الأولَ بين زملائي البالغ عددهم ثمانين خرِّيجاً يُمثِّلون الفوج الرابع من خرِّيجي كليَّة الشريعة، كما كنتُ الأول أيضاً في سنوات النقل الثلاث في الكلية، وفي الحصول على الشهادة الثانوية من معهد الرياض العلمي، وفي عام (1380هـ) عملتُ مدرِّساً في معهد الرياض العلمي.


وفي الدراسة في معهد الرياض وكلية الشريعة درستُ على مشايخ فضلاء، أبرزهم الشيخ عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز، والشيخ محمد الأمين الشنقيطي، والشيخ عبد الرزاق عفيفي، والشيخ عبد الرحمن الأفريقي، والشيخ عبد الله بن صالح الخليفي رحمهم الله.


5 ـ وعندما أُنشئت الجامعة الإسلامية بالمدينة المنورة أكرمني الله فكنتُ بين الذين وقع عليهم اختيار سماحة الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم آل الشيخ ~ للعمل فيها مدرِّساً، وكانت أوَّل كليَّة أُنشئت فيها كليَّة الشريعة التي بدأت الدراسة فيها يوم الأحد الموافق 2/6/1381هـ، وكان من فضل الله عليَّ أن كنتُ أوَّلَ من ألقى درساً في ذلك اليوم، ومن ذلك التاريخ وحتى الآن (صيف عام 1426هـ) وأنا أعملُ مدرِّساً فيها، وقد أمضيتُ في التدريس بالجامعة الإسلامية خمسة وأربعين عاماً.


6 ـ وفي 30/7/1393هـ عُيِّنتُ نائباً لرئيس الجامعة الإسلامية، اختارني الملك فيصل ~ لهذا المنصب، وكنت أحدَ ثلاثة رشَّحهم سماحة الشيخ
عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز رئيس الجامعة في ذلك الوقت، وقد يكون هذا الاختيار لكوني أعمل في الجامعة الإسلامية، وبقيتُ في هذا المنصب إلى 26/10/1399هـ حيث أُعفيتُ منه بعد إلحاح منِّي، وفي السنتين الأوليين من هذه السنوات الست كنت المسؤول الثاني فيها، وبعد انتقال سماحة الشيخ
عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز إلى رئاسة إدارات البحوث العلمية والإفتاء كنت المسؤول الأول، وخلال هذه الأعوام الستة لم أتخلَّ عن إلقاء درسين أسبوعيًّا في السنة الرابعة من كليَّة الشريعة، وبفضل الله عزَّ وجل، ثمَّ بالجهود المبذولة من سماحة الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز ~ ومنِّي تحقَّق في هذه الفترة إنشاء قسم للدراسات العليا في الجامعة لمنح درجتي الماجستير والدكتوراه، وإنشاء كليَّة القرآن الكريم وكليَّة الحديث الشريف وكليَّة اللغة العربية، وأُنشئت مطابع الجامعة.


7 ـ بدأت بالتدريس في المسجد النبوي في شهر المحرم من عام (1406هـ)، وقبل ذلك درَّست فيه في مواسم الحج لتوعية الحجاج، وقد أكملت حتى صيف عام (1426هـ) شرح صحيح البخاري وصحيح مسلم وسنن أبي داود وسنن النسائي ونصف جامع الترمذي، والتدريس بين المغرب والعشاء في ست ليال في الأسبوع، وتتوقَّف الدراسة في العُطل الدراسية؛ لكون أكثر الطلبة من الدارسين في الجامعة الإسلامية.


8 ـ أول رحلة لي خارج مدينة الزلفي كانت إلى مكة المكرمة لحج بيت الله الحرام في عام (1370هـ)، تليها في أواخر العام الذي يليه الرحلة إلى الرياض لطلب العلم في معهد الرياض العلمي.


9 ـ لديَّ دفاتري المدرسية في مختلف المراحل الدراسية، بدءاً من السنة الثالثة الابتدائية.


10 ـ أول كتاب لديَّ في مكتبتي الخاصة نسخة من كتاب بلوغ المرام للحافظ ابن حجر العسقلاني، اقتنيته قبل دخول المدرسة الابتدائية، وعليه خطي بتاريخ 6/1/1368هـ.


وسبق أن اطَّلعت على أوراق مستخرجة من الانترنت تشتمل على إضافة أحوال في الزهد إليَّ لا أصل لها في الواقع ولا حقيقة، وقائل ذلك قد قفا ما ليس له به علم، والله الهادي إلى سواء السبيل.


وأسأل الله التوفيق لما فيه سعادة الدنيا والآخرة، اللَّهمَّ أصلح لي ديني الذي هو عصمة أمري، وأصلح لي دنياي التي فيها معاشي، وأصلح لي آخرتي التي فيها معادي، واجعل الحياة زيادة لي في كلِّ خير، واجعل الموت راحة لي من كلِّ شر.
http://www.sunnah.org.sa/home/associ...07-27-16-14-58

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

حفظه الله تعالى وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

وجزاكم مثله

----------


## عالي السند

حفظ الله شيخنا العلامة المحدث عبدالمحسن العباد البدر إمام قل نظيره في العلم والنهج والنصح متع الله بأيامه.

----------


## محمد عبد العزيز الجزائري

حفظ الله الشيخ عبد المحسن العباد وزاده من فضله ومتعه بالصحة والعافية، وأسأل الله أن يوفقني للجلوس بين يديه لطلب العلم..

----------

